# Water Cooler



## Eve (Aug 11, 2008)

I've recently moved to Larnaca and still finding my way around.
Can anyone tell me the best place to buy a water cooler and what I can ecpect to pay.

Thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Eve, 
Welcome to the Cyprus Forum.

You can get water coolers all over the place. I'd suggest going to Christakis, he offers good prices, reliable and he will deliver however he is closed for the next two weeks for the holidays. His shop is around the back of the fort area. Alternatively, you could go to Carrefour or if you are in the Oroklini area you could go to Tomazou in the village or Oops by the Henipa Hotel. If you are not near those areas let us know and I'll think of some other possibilities.

Price depends on what you buy- colour, size, make. I think they were about 120-130 Euros.

Regards
Babs


----------



## Eve (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Babs, we'll have a look at the weekend.


----------

